# Series 2 Dual-Tuner with lifetime



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

This unit only is 16 months old (put into service 7/2010). I decided to upgrade to HDTV so this is now a spare. Send me a PM if interested.


How about $200 delivered?


----------



## geekserver (Dec 6, 2006)

I cant sent a PM cause im a new user ...do you still have it ?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

geekserver said:


> I cant sent a PM cause im a new user ...do you still have it ?


Pm sent


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Sold


----------

